# Swissvax HQ - New Unit - Midlands Auto Tints - BMW 116D - Mini CSD - LCR - VW Rocco!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We've been very busy at MCC HQ recently and I just wanted to share a few of the things we've been up to with you all.

A couple of weeks ago saw me travel up to Swissvax UK's extremely impressive HQ, just outside of Harrogate. We were up there as part of the Assessment to become a Swissvax Authorised Detailer which is something I wanted to do ever since forming MCC.

Swissvax's facility was extremely impressive and a lot busier than I perhaps expected if I'm honest!


DSC03289 by RussZS, on Flickr

I will do a specific write up on this time at some point, but the concluding part of the assessment was to work on this stunning 911 Turbo:


DSC03285 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03287 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now one thing that did surprise me, was just how good the Pro range of polishes are. Granted they aren't cheap, but they were a pleasure to work with. These latest reformulated versions (released when we were up there!) are a big improvement on older formulations, with great cut, finishing down abilities and next to no dust.


DSC03274 by RussZS, on Flickr

Another thing I got to see, is the pre release version of this forthcoming wax, which is going to be very popular!!


DSC03291 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was a great two days and I picked up some great tips from the Detailing Centre Manager Glyn!

I'm now also the proud owner of one of these:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

The next update is on our unit. Our original unit has been a great place to work from over the past year or so, but on a number of instances in the past few months we have been overrun with cars, so this coupled with a number of additional services soon to be on offer, has meant we've had to find a larger space to work from.

We will do a full write up on the new unit very soon as we have some big plans for it - including a top spec detailing bay - over the coming months.

This is the only pic I have for now:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

I am also pleased to announce the launch of our sister company Midlands Auto Tints. On the back of a surprising amount of demand, we have decided to diversify into the window tinting market and invested heavily in training to support this.


311150_165775040212793_67108697_n by RussZS, on Flickr

We will be posting a number of write ups and example cars into the 'Related Enhancements' section of Detailing World so please keep an eye out for this and also please Follow Us On Facebook to see the latest updates from Midlands Auto Tints:

https://www.facebook.com/MidlandsAutoTints

We are also a fair way behind on write ups so I'm summarising a few of these below for now but will do a full write up on here in due course and also add to our (finally) 'soon to be released' website!

First up is this Leon Cupra R finished in Swissvax Shield!


DSC02827 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC02835 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC02839 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC02853 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC02858 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02866 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02872 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02885 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02888 by RussZS, on Flickr

This BMW 1 Series was also in for an Enhancement Detail and some cosmetic repairs, finished in Swissvax Shield:


DSC03055 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03057 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03059 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03060 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03061 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03067 by RussZS, on Flickr

This stunning Mini Cooper SD was in for an Enhancement Detail with Zaino Protection (Z2/Z8)

Roof before:


DSC02996 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC02997 by RussZS, on Flickr

Missing paints on door edge:


DSC03000 by RussZS, on Flickr

After (door shut still to be wiped down fully!)


DSC03002 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03009 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03013 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03014 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03016 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03020 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03029 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03033 by RussZS, on Flickr

This lovely VW Scirocco was in for an Enhancement Detail and a wheel refurb. Finished in Swissvax Shield:


DSC03076 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03079 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03099 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03101 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wing before:


DSC03111 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03112 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03114 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03117 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03119 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03183 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03185 by RussZS, on Flickr

Refinished wheel:


DSC03187 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03189 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03191 by RussZS, on Flickr

and that's it for now folks!!

We have a LOT more write ups to come around both detailing and tinting, along with other services which we are launching when we are ready to do so.

Next up detailing wise is a stunning BMW 1 Series Coupe and revisiting the Fiesta SuperSport we did last year in preparation for the Classic Car Show.

Thanks for reading and your continued support.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations with Swissvax move , it's proud to wear one of these t-shirts 

Did You work with CF Pro Finish , the green one ? Also, can You say at what price level this new wax is aimed ? Or where in current SV line it will fit ?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats with becoming swissvax accredited Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Congratulations with Swissvax move , it's proud to wear one of these t-shirts
> 
> Did You work with CF Pro Finish , the green one ? Also, can You say at what price level this new wax is aimed ? Or where in current SV line it will fit ?


Pro Finish is great stuff! Have you used it?

I can't say too much about the new wax I'm afraid but it will be very durable and a good price point!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent news Russ. Onwards & upwards..
All the best for the forth coming years ahead :thumb:

ps. The Hard Body is beading really well & still looking nice & slick

Wayne


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jlw41 said:


> Congrats with becoming swissvax accredited Russ :thumb:


Thank you 



wayne_w said:


> Excellent news Russ. Onwards & upwards..
> All the best for the forth coming years ahead :thumb:
> 
> ps. The Hard Body is beading really well & still looking nice & slick
> ...


Thanks Wayne, really appreciated! 

Glad to hear the Hard Body is doing its thing for you - please keep me updated on the durability if you don't mind?

Russ.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Pro Finish is great stuff! Have you used it?


Nope,it's already waiting on shelf , but I don't have time to play with it , maybe tommorow  I'm huge fan of previous CF Proffesional, which now I belive is CF Pro Regular. I hope that Finish will deliver even better performance in finish department.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report,a nd the Swissvax accreditation is a great step. Nice one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done mate

top work as always :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats Russ on the Swissvax accreditation, your nice upgraded work unit, and great job on the vehicles!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome news my man. Good to hear you are on the up after seeing the spot on work you do, you deserve it. Loving the new unit as well looks much posher/nicer than the normal out of town industrial estate units. Suits you well.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats buddy look forward to reading about your progress in the future.

:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

No surprise , top detailer , top man , fabulous news Russ looking forward to more write ups


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Excellent news


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats russ, I'm glad to see that while some companies are struggling your managing to buck the trend and having to find larger premises, it certainly shows you are doing something right


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Russ! 

Great news on your business, I wish you every success mate. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

good work there mate. Now you have a unit where you can take photos of your work without going to Tesco  :lol:


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Great to see business is going well Russ! The new unit looks promising!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations Russ, i must say it's been really nice to see a constant wave of developments and improvements to your business since your username changed from RussZS just over a year back!

Great too see the success and long may it continue!

Jon


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats on becoming Swissvax approved!

Some really good work by the looks of it too


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good Russ, it's been nice to see your business evolve. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats again Russ, some exciting times ahead I think


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Congratulations Russ, I shall be bending you ear next Summer on how best to apply that sample of Onyx you're sending me.:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Cool - looks like you've got a good business there. Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

All The Best Russ for your project :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great news on the swissvax Russ, look forward to hearing about the new wax they have.

Any ideas on release?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work there mate, you've been seriously busy by the looks of it !!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good.

What interests me are comparitives - I know the Swissvax polishes are expensive, and I am sure they are good, but are they really *better* than the competition from Menzerna, Meguiars and Scholl. They'd have to be something special to warrant the extra in my book, as their competition can work true wonders in the right hands  Interested to see comparative results with Swissvax polishes and the other on the market...

Good luck with the venture with Swissvax


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats Russ :thumb:

Stunning work as always matey.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice development Russ.

All the best mate.:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Best of luck with the expansion mate. keep up the good work.


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Great work Russ, the new unit looks good and congratulations on the Swissvax deal.
The Mini looks fantastic in the Tesco shots, so thanks for the pictures. The Zaino is doing it's job, after 2 weeks of dirt build up Helen gave it a quick snow foam & wash & it was as good as new again! She is still impressed by not having to use wipers on the motorway when it rains - was it Nanolex that you used on the glass? :thumb:
The paint touch up on the door edge was an unexpected bonus, and is indicative of your attention to detail and care - so many thanks for that 
Another satisfied customer who will be coming back again soon - I need to get my split rims re-furbed on the Z3 next.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

New unit looks massive! Glad to hear its all going well for you  I'm sure business will continue to grow as we are all always v.impressed with the standard of your work. Good luck for the future Russ


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That is some amazing work you are doing, keep it up. Congrats, :thumb:.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Great work Russ and the new unit is MASSIVE! You could do with a few nice banners and displays in there for sure. :thumb:


Andy


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on SV, welcome to the fold!


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

good work


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

It is no surprise to me that your company is growing as I did say a year ago that if you keep to the standards you have set your self you would have more than enough work to keep you busy and expand your business.
You deserve the success for all the hard work and investment and write ups you have put in, keep them coming as they are inspirational.
All the best
Ted11


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations russ keep up the good work!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Russ, nice write up, only one thing did I give you permission to use the photo of me holding the Swissvax Strong Polish, which when I got it home was half empty, Thanks Guys

A:thumb:


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Apologies if I've missed it, but would you be able to provide a postcode (or approx location) of your new unit?

Am up in the Midlands in February so going to see if I can tie in a correction whilst I'm there...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

a1diamond said:


> Hey Russ, nice write up, only one thing did I give you permission to use the photo of me holding the Swissvax Strong Polish, which when I got it home was half empty, Thanks Guys
> 
> A:thumb:


Your joking here right??


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

moosh said:


> Your joking here right??


Yes total joke I was on the same training course as Russ and hes shown a pic on here of myself holding a Swissvax product, the half empty bit only Russ would get, but on a serious note hes a very clever young man and knows his onions


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

a1diamond said:


> Yes total joke I was on the same training course as Russ and hes shown a pic on here of myself holding a Swissvax product, the half empty bit only Russ would get, but on a serious note hes a very clever young man and knows his onions


:lol:
you had me going :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

a1diamond said:


> Hey Russ, nice write up, only one thing did I give you permission to use the photo of me holding the Swissvax Strong Polish, which when I got it home was half empty, Thanks Guys
> 
> A:thumb:


:lol:

Thank you for the kind words 



acrebo said:


> Apologies if I've missed it, but would you be able to provide a postcode (or approx location) of your new unit?
> 
> Am up in the Midlands in February so going to see if I can tie in a correction whilst I'm there...


I'll send you a PM :thumb:

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done matey, some stunning finishes there


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

things don't stay still with you, do they?
great work and all the best for the future.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the Swissvax accreditation.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all - busy Winter ahead working on the unit but hopefully we'll be ready to start 2013 with a bang!

We have a few more things going on too but more on those later...


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Russ and Andy on becoming Authourised. Great to meet you both and best of luck in the future.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Well done chaps. Just seeing that wheel referb , what is a cost do you change?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It was £45 for that Rocco wheel 

Thanks


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It was £45 for that Rocco wheel
> 
> Thanks


Thanks chap , someone is selling some alloys but 2 wheels are badly scuffed. Could I send you acouple of pics of the wheels to see what you think? They are pretty new alloys so he might want more than I want to pay for them. But I want to allow money to get the two alloys referb properly.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on becoming a Swissvax approved detailer mate, well deserved and great detailing as usual!

Chris.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well done mate congrats


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Love your work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciated. 

Russ.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome project:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done Russ your very hard work and dedication paying off all the best for your new venture, not to forget 3 very slick cars in the announcement as well


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Job!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------

